# Jo Ann Hyde Benefit Tournament



## GOOO DAWGS (Sep 21, 2010)

Sunday October 10th, Lake Oconee, $100 per boat, 80% payback, Please look at thread on freshwater fishing page (Need help from fellow woody members). Please come help support a friend in need and have a great time. Let me know if you can come or help in any way. You can contact me at paul@georgiacivil.com or 706-717-1367. My name is Paul Oglesby. Thanks for your support.

September 23:  JO ANN LIFTED HER RIGHT LEG THIS AM

LARGE RAFFLE: 
If for some reason you can't fish with us please join us for the raffle as this is how we are going to raise the money to benefit the Hyde family. Tickets will be on sale from now through the entire day, Oct. 10th. The raffle will be after the weigh-in. You do not need to be present to win. I will purchase raffle tickets with name and number attachments and raffle off each specific item. I have decided to do this on advice of others that have had raffles, so we can presale tickets. If you would like to purchase tickets, please call me at 706-717-1367. You can also send a check made out to Jo Ann Hyde, address envelope to Paul Oglesby, 1531 Chilton Wood Rd, Rutledge, GA 30663. I will fill out your tickets and include them in the raffle pot.

4 Lake Oconee Guide Trips 
Norris Edge, Roger Mckee, Mike Cleveland, and Todd Lowe, 

2 Lake Lanier Guide Trips  
Lanier Jim and Doug Youngblood

Sugar Creek Marina Donation:
Falcon Rod and Ardent reel
$50 gift certificate
$25 gift certificate

Wave Spin (by way of Clayton batts):
Wave Spin Reel

Battco Furniture Macon (Tony Batts):
Chair

Rod and reel combo  (not sure of type) (Ty King), 

45lb thrust trolling motor (Ty King)

Rutledge Taxidermy:
Deer shoulder mount

Tackle Packs:
Big Bite Baits
Hawghunna
Lawdogg 
Lanier Jim 

10 custom bass pens:
Kiken Chiken

Lyn Rogers:
Hand Made Quilt Tote

Gary Kennedy
Custom Knife



Donated Items (not in raffle):
Battco Furniture (Tony Batts) $300
Georgia Civil, Inc. $200
Sugar Creek Marina $400


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 21, 2010)

me and ole lawdog1 will be there . brian is a good friend and will be glad to help in any way.


----------



## t bird (Sep 21, 2010)

Come on folks lets make this a great turnout! Spread the word! Paul was telling me about this the other day. This is a good thing you are doing Paul and man are they going to give away alot of stuff!!! Paul, if you don't have acess to scales let me know, I will find out this weekend if I can get the club scales or not. Here is the link to the other thread Paul posted.http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=569604


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 21, 2010)

i got scales and bags so if we need them i can bring em


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (Sep 22, 2010)

*Scales*

Ty King is bringing scales, but thanks guys. If either of you want to bring yours as a backup I would appreciate it. I think we are going to have a good turnout, with some dang good fishermen.


----------



## JWT (Sep 22, 2010)

I need some competition in this tourment!!! Me and old man gonna fish it!!! he tauaght me ,brian,bobby how to fish !!so everybody sign up its for a good good cause and to help a friend !!!! But he. & jo ann are my family to!! I'm talking blood family!! So this is good event for everybody to enjoy & help out somebody that is havin a rough time!!! Thank you & friend's for putting this on!!!


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (Sep 23, 2010)

*Thanks JWT*

JWT, You really can tell what type of person someone is when they are in need. I can not believe the amount of folks that are supporting this event, whether it be donations for raffle or fishing. Everyone I know that fishes Lake Oconee tments is supporting this. Brian and Jo Ann have a lot to be thankful for. Since you are blood, I will post this on your reply first, JO ANN LIFTED HER RIGHT LEG THIS AM!! 

Our raffle is getting ridiculously nice as well. Look at the edited post at the beginning to see the items donated so far.


----------



## JWT (Sep 26, 2010)

Just got off phone with brian and things might be getting better. Its still gonna be a.long road to recovery! I want to thank everybody for keeping our family in there prayers & putting this event on!! God bless & let us know if y'all need some help & we got. Yalls back as well !! Thank. You


----------



## JWT (Sep 26, 2010)

Our family would like to thank everyone involed inthis from the bottom of our hearts for putting this on!! If y'all ever need any help were there!!!!just talked to brian & progress is being made and spirits are high!!! Its still gonna be a long road ahead but with freinds &family we will make !! Thanks everybody & good luck at tournament ! Y'all will need it,  just sayn


----------



## c-rig king (Sep 27, 2010)

How much are the raffle tickets??  Would love to fish it but will be out of town due to son's baseball tourney at Myrtle Beach.  Will be glad to support by buying tickets.


----------



## Lawdog1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay guys come on out and support this great cause!!!! Spread the word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (Sep 29, 2010)

*Raffle Prices*

The raffle tickets are only $1 each and for every 20 you buy, you get five free. That is a lot of prize for a small price on the tickets.


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (Sep 29, 2010)

JWT,
I have enjoyed getting this going as Brian has always done everything he can for me and Jo Ann treats my kids like they were her own. The first day I moved in down the street I was taking down some trees in my front yard and pulling them with my truck. I look up and see a tractor coming down the road and it was Brian coming to pop up the stumps, had never met him or talked to him. This is just something I could do to return some of his kindness.


----------



## t bird (Oct 3, 2010)

ttt! One week away!!


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 3, 2010)

t bird said:


> ttt! One week away!!



cant wait


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (Oct 5, 2010)

To anyone coming to the tment Sunday, I will be at Sugar Creek Marina at 4:30 signing people in and selling raffle tickets. We have not been registering folks because we have 4 people getting folks involved. Please come early as the boats will take off in order of registration. Look forward to Sunday.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 5, 2010)

I put the Constant Threat Baits that I donated to you guys in the mail today. Post master said that you should get them in a day or two.

You guys have really pulled together to help this family in need, again proving that this forum is filled with goodhearted sportsmen/women. Glad that I could help.

Everyone have a good time, and be safe.

P.S ..... My son went ahead and activated our new site (he's building it, and is excited) www.constantthreatbaits.com although it is under construction and we have a lot to add, you can still have a look around ..... if you please.


----------



## Sun Rise Bass (Oct 6, 2010)

GOOO DAWGS said:


> JO ANN LIFTED HER RIGHT LEG THIS AM!!



thats God working for and with her and the family

taking one of ya'lls fliers to church tonight.... alot of people there  fish to some degree. I am going to see if i can find some folks to come and buy raffle tickets at 2sh....

if i don't fish it, i will totally be there for the raffle


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Oct 6, 2010)

Sun Rise Bass said:


> thats God working for and with her and the family



Praise God, prayer works!!!!


----------



## t bird (Oct 7, 2010)

Amen..that is great news..


----------



## GOOO DAWGS (Oct 10, 2010)

*Thanks*

I just got back from the tournament. Everything was a huge success and we raised a large amount of money for the family. I want to thank everyone that fished, donated items, bought raffle tickets, and helped in any manner. I could not have done this without you. If any of you ever need anything, please let me know. The only thing that could have been better would have been a little cooperation from the fish. Slim pickens today, but a great time for a great cause. Thanks for everything.


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 10, 2010)

GOOO DAWGS said:


> I just got back from the tournament. Everything was a huge success and we raised a large amount of money for the family. I want to thank everyone that fished, donated items, bought raffle tickets, and helped in any manner. I could not have done this without you. If any of you ever need anything, please let me know. The only thing that could have been better would have been a little cooperation from the fish. Slim pickens today, but a great time for a great cause. Thanks for everything.



amen to that gooo dawgs. man people didnt mind forking out money on the raffles and donations. great turn out for the tment and wow was the weights down. i been fishing that lake hard for many years and that was as tough as ive ever seen it . we had some of the best anglers on the water today. glad to have been a part of it.


----------



## gahunter12 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great turn out. Its a blessing to see fishermen coming out to help others in need when falling on hard times. I pray the Hyde family comes thru this. Who won today and what was  the weight?


----------



## Lawdog1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great turn out!!!!! Congrats to Todd Lowe and Scott Bassett on the WIN!!, I will continue to keep the Hyde family in my everyday thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Lanier Jim (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys - it was a blast (once I got there...had a blowout on the trailer on the way down).   Paul had me introduce myself to Brian - he was so thankful for all the good people and help.  

Tough day of fishing - glad to be back home on Lanier - but what a great gift for the Hyde family from the good hearts of fellow fisherman.  I even saw one guy who got a check give it back...now that's a class act.   I'm glad I was a part of it.

LJ


----------



## t bird (Oct 11, 2010)

Wish I could of made it.  Had something come up and it just wasn't in the cards.Glad it was a good turnout. What was the winning weight?


----------



## Lanier Jim (Oct 11, 2010)

I think a little over 13#'s.


----------

